# Neuer Router ----> Lags in allen Call of Dutys



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

Also erstmal danke für alle Antworten die hier eventuell gepostet werden.  
Folgendes ist mein Problem:
Ich hatte bis jetzt  einen Telekom Speedport W 723V DSL-Router. Diesen benutzte ich die letzten 4 Jahre ohne größere Probleme.
Nun haben wir Zuhause einen ZyXEL Speedlink 5501 Router!
Dieser wurde uns von der Telekom empfohlen!
Vorher hatte ich in Call of Duty Black Ops 2 einen konstanten(!) 30er Ping!
Nun, mit dem neuen Router hab ich auch einen 30er Ping, aber alle 2 Sek geht dieser hoch auf 999 und wieder hoch und wieder runter.
Dies passiert auch in Call of Duty Advanced Warfare. Dadurch ist seit fast 2 Wochen  alles online unspielbar! Das ist ziemlich kacke, da ich YouTuber bin.
Folgende Hardware hab ich :
50 k Leitung 
Wlan Repeater der Wlan empfängt und daraus Lan macht am PC
Sapphire r9 280x Toxic
Intel Xeon E3 1225v3
ASrock H87m
Bitte helft mir Freunde


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2014)

Nutzt du DHCP? Gib dir mal eine feste IP


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Nutzt du DHCP? Gib dir mal eine feste IP



Was genau ist DHCP? 
IP ist immer die gleiche ! Du meinst doch ne statische IP einstellen oder ?


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

Niemand ne Ahnung...


----------



## Bakus2012 (7. Dezember 2014)

Habe das selbe Problem. In allen Spielen (bsw. LoL oder CSGO) habe ich vor allem ab 18 Uhr jede Minute einen Ping von 900-2000 seitdem ich bei EWE bin und die 7390 EWE Edition nutze. Habe mal mit LAN-Kabel getestet, dort konnte ich keine Fehler feststellen. Über ne' hilfreiche Antwort würde auch ich mich erfreuen, scheint ja nicht nur bei der Telekom zu sein,  bei denen ich vorher war und solche Fehler nie hatte. (Aber dafür nur eine 16.000 Leitung  )


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

Bakus2012 schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem. In allen Spielen (bsw. LoL oder CSGO) habe ich vor allem ab 18 Uhr jede Minute einen Ping von 900-2000 seitdem ich bei EWE bin und die 7390 EWE Edition nutze. Habe mal mit LAN-Kabel getestet, dort konnte ich keine Fehler feststellen. Über ne' hilfreiche Antwort würde auch ich mich erfreuen, scheint ja nicht nur bei der Telekom zu sein,  bei denen ich vorher war und solche Fehler nie hatte. (Aber dafür nur eine 16.000 Leitung  )



ja das problem is außer router hat sich nix geändert ! und die Verbindung sonst is Super außer halt beim Spielen


----------



## Bakus2012 (7. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir kann ich während dieser Fehlerphase (max. 5 Sek.) nicht einmal Seiten öffnen.


----------



## Haxti (7. Dezember 2014)

Hast du mal getestet, ob die Probleme auch ohne den WLAN Repeater auftreten, oder der Empfang an einer anderen Stelle besser ist? Kann mir vorstellen, dass sie vielleicht nicht optimal zusammenarbeiten.
Konnte dein alter Router IPv6? Hatte die hohen Pings in älteren Spielen, die mit IPv6 nicht zurecht kamen.


----------



## GreenFreak (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mal schauen, ob sich die Sache verbessert, wenn du einen anderen WLAN-Kanal benutzt. Ggf. einmal WLAN-Stromspar-Mechanismen ausschalten.


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

GreenFreak schrieb:


> Ich würde mal schauen, ob sich die Sache verbessert, wenn du einen anderen WLAN-Kanal benutzt. Ggf. einmal WLAN-Stromspar-Mechanismen ausschalten.



Lan Kabel meinst du.. Hab ich schon, brachte keine Änderung.



Haxti schrieb:


> Hast du mal getestet, ob die Probleme auch ohne den WLAN Repeater auftreten, oder der Empfang an einer anderen Stelle besser ist? Kann mir vorstellen, dass sie vielleicht nicht optimal zusammenarbeiten.
> Konnte dein alter Router IPv6? Hatte die hohen Pings in älteren Spielen, die mit IPv6 nicht zurecht kamen.



benutze den Repeater schon ewig... Hatte nie Probleme damit..
Das mit IPv6 weiß ich leider nicht... Mein neuer kann dass jedenfalls, aber ich mein ... COD AW ist ein Monat alt,und trotzdem tritt dieses Problem auf..


----------



## Haxti (7. Dezember 2014)

HHcaponesdHH schrieb:


> benutze den Repeater schon ewig... Hatte nie Probleme damit..



Das ist kein Argument.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hast du einen neuen Router, also hat sich an der Verbindung Router <-> PC was maßgebliches verändert (Firmware zusammenspiel, andere Antennenausrichtung, andere WLAN Standards usw.).
Ich kann auch weiterhin mutmaßen, oder du versuchst den Fehler einzugrenzen


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

Haxti schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument.
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hast du einen neuen Router, also hat sich an der Verbindung Router <-> PC was maßgebliches verändert (Firmware zusammenspiel, andere Antennenausrichtung, andere WLAN Standards usw.).
> Ich kann auch weiterhin mutmaßen, oder du versuchst den Fehler einzugrenzen



ok, wo könnte das Problem liegen ? Werde dann testen !


----------



## seekerm (7. Dezember 2014)

HHcaponesdHH schrieb:


> [..]
> Nun haben wir Zuhause einen ZyXEL Speedlink 5501 Router!
> Dieser wurde uns von der Telekom empfohlen!
> [..]


Das klingt sehr merkwürdig. Was war der Grund für den Wechsel von Speedport zum Zyxel?
Außerdem wäre folgendes von Interesse:
Ist der Ping zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit hoch?
Schon mit anderem Rechner das selbe Spiel getestet?
Seit wann gibts VDSL bei euch (evtl. ATM-Problematik)?
Um welchen Tarif handelt es sich?
Der Ping zu "normalen" Zielen ala pcgh.de, heise.de oder google.de wie hoch?


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr merkwürdig. Was war der Grund für den Wechsel von Speedport zum Zyxel?
> Außerdem wäre folgendes von Interesse:
> Ist der Ping zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit hoch?
> Schon mit anderem Rechner das selbe Spiel getestet?
> ...



Der Grund für den Wechsel war, dass mein Vater Probleme hatte, und er leider einfach entscheidet ...-.- 
Der Ping ist immer hoch egal ob Nachts oder Tagsüber.
Hab nur diesen einen Rechner zur Verfügung ! Ist aber bei allen Call of Dutys so..
VDSL haben wir seit 3 Jahren.
Tarif weiß ich nicht genau, nur dass wir eine 50k Leitung haben.
Ping laut Ookla 19 ms


----------



## seekerm (7. Dezember 2014)

Ahh nah dann gäbe es viele mögliche Gründe für das Problem. Etwas wo CoD nicht im Titel steht ausprobiert ?


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Ahh nah dann gäbe es viele mögliche Gründe für das Problem. Etwas wo CoD nicht im Titel steht ausprobiert ?



Ich probier Battlefield


----------



## Combi (7. Dezember 2014)

ähm jungs,das alte problem,wie immer.
spiele selber cod seit cod1 und es war immer das gleiche problem.
du musst die ports die steam und cod benutzt im router manuell freigeben.
das sind die udp und die tcp-ports.
steam benutzt 3-5 ports die freigegeben werden müssen und cod benutzt selber auch noch welche.
wenn du die freigegeben hast,sollte es lagfrei und mit steady ping rennen.
vorrausgesetzt du hast ne gute leitung.
also bei ner 2k-leitung kannst du keine wunder erwarten.
damals zu zweit in cod1 mit nem 89er ping,das war traumhaft,heute kotze ich,wenn ich nen 15er ping habe. 
i love unitymedia.


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> ähm jungs,das alte problem,wie immer.
> spiele selber cod seit cod1 und es war immer das gleiche problem.
> du musst die ports die steam und cod benutzt im router manuell freigeben.
> das sind die udp und die tcp-ports.
> ...



mit meinem alten speedport konnte ich die ports öffnen bzw weiterleiten.. aber beim neuen blick ich da einfach nicht durch..


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaOdaK9NmqE&feature=youtu.be



Hier ein Video das ich für euch gemacht habe..


----------



## K3n$! (7. Dezember 2014)

Seit wann muss man für Steam irgendwelche Ports weiterleiten? Und vor allem: Warum sollte denn der Ping in die Höhe gehen, wenn der Port nicht weitergeleitet wird?
Das, was du meinst, erinnert mich da eher an das NAT:strict-Problem. 

@TE: Ping doch bitte mal deinen Router an. 

> Start > Ausführen > cmd > ipconfig  (>hier die Adresse vom Standardgateway ermitteln)
und noch mal in der Kommandozeile 
ping <Adresse vom Standardgateway> -n 200 [ENTER]
Das Ende kannst du ja dann mal hierein stellen.


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (7. Dezember 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Seit wann muss man für Steam irgendwelche Ports weiterleiten? Und vor allem: Warum sollte denn der Ping in die Höhe gehen, wenn der Port nicht weitergeleitet wird?
> Das, was du meinst, erinnert mich da eher an das NAT:strict-Problem.
> 
> @TE: Ping doch bitte mal deinen Router an.
> ...



Standartgateway ist 192.168.100.1 was muss ich in die Kommandozeile eingeben ?


----------



## Haxti (8. Dezember 2014)

HHcaponesdHH schrieb:


> Standartgateway ist 192.168.100.1 was muss ich in die Kommandozeile eingeben ?



ping 192.168.100.1 -n 200

Besser machst du aber folgendes:

ping 192.168.100.1 -n 200 >%USERPROFILE%/Desktop/ping.txt

Dabei bleibt das Fenster leer. Sobald eine neue Zeile auftaucht kannst du uns den Inhalt der Ping.txt-Datei auf deinem Desktop kopieren


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (8. Dezember 2014)

kann ich das kopieren und einfügen :33 blöde Frage ich weiß


----------



## Haxti (8. Dezember 2014)

jop aber nur mit der maus 

Edit: Welche Richtung meinst du? Wenn du meinen 2. Vorschlag ausführst, wird die Ausgabe umgeleitet in die Ping.txt die auf deinem Desktop erstellt wird.


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (8. Dezember 2014)

Haxti schrieb:


> jop aber nur mit der maus
> 
> Edit: Welche Richtung meinst du? Wenn du meinen 2. Vorschlag ausführst, wird die Ausgabe umgeleitet in die Ping.txt die auf deinem Desktop erstellt wird.



Ok fertig !
Ping wird ausgefhrt fr 192.168.100.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=18ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=10ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=699ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=5ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=193ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=7ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=88ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=194ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=23ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=12ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=23ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=20ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=5ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=54ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=52ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=653ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=52ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=21ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.100.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
  Ping geht immer wieder extrem hoch... was kann ich da machen ..?


----------

